# Miami, or South Florida??



## Darren07 (Sep 17, 2009)

Anybody live in Dade or Broward counties on here?


----------



## photofreak (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm in lake worth.. a nice hour drive away from broward.


----------



## Darren07 (Sep 17, 2009)

Is that north or south of Broward?


----------



## Miami (Jul 21, 2009)

I am in Miami.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f7/florida-meetup-75956/


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm about half an hour north of West Palm Beach. Count me in. 

24/m suffering from SA. I've been looking for a group in this area and no luck so far.


----------



## Darren07 (Sep 17, 2009)

That's great guys we should come up with a time and place sometime soon on the weekend! Before we all forget lol.


----------

